# would you want to know?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

lets say your spouse is cheating and someone you know finds out about it, would you want to know? would you want them to tell you?


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Your damn right I would. If no kids involved you could get really nasty getting her back dragging her name through the mud and then divorcing her. If there are kids then get evidence of her cheating and bring it to divorce court quietly so as to limit the damage to the children. Either way her shit would be on the curb and the locks would be changed.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I would want to know...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

ALWAYS better to know


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

I would definitely want to know. Id have her bags packed so fast her head would spin. He can have the troll!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Who would NOT want to know??


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Its better to know than go home and find out like this...*

*Sheriff: Fernandina Cop Uses Taser On Deputy*
_POSTED: 2:35 pm EST December 6, 2006_
*YULEE, Fla. -- *A Fernandina Beach police officer was arrested on Tuesday after allegedly pulling his gun and firing a Taser gun at a Nassau County detention deputy. 
According to the Nassau County Sheriff's Office, officer Henry Neil Lee found out his wife had invited the corrections deputy Corey Wilson to Lee's Hilliard home to meet a female friend. When the female friend didn't show up, Wilson stayed and watched television with Lee and talked, which led to a consensual physical encounter. 

The sheriff's report says that Officer Lee became suspicious when his wife asked him to pick some items from the store before coming home, so he went to the house, looked in the window and saw them kissing. Nassau Sheriff Tommy Seagraves said that when Lee's wife went to the bathroom with her daughter, Lee kicked in the front door and pointed his Taser gun at Wilson, swung at Wilson with his baton, then holstered the Taser gun and pulled his service revolver. 
According to the report, Wilson begged Lee not to shoot him. 
When his wife entered the room, Lee reholstered the gun and pulled out his Taser gun. 
"Mrs. Lee tried to stop him," the report said. "Lee pulled her by the hair, then fired his Taser, striking Wilson."......
http://www.news4jax.com/news/10476412/detail.html

.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

209 said:


> *Its better to know than go home and find out like this...*
> 
> *Sheriff: Fernandina Cop Uses Taser On Deputy*
> _POSTED: 2:35 pm EST December 6, 2006_
> ...


Wow, that would suck... I dont think that officer should be suspended, instead he should be given some sort of an award for letting the corrections officer live.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Christ, his kid was there too, WHAT A BITCH!


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

he should have got her with the taser


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

I would definitely want to know. Her bags would be packed so fast her head would spin. He can have the troll!!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

No family now but I can't imagine it would be as easy as previously stated to put your kids through that. Then again I'm Irish, I can go the rest of my life knowing that something is wrong.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

kids are always the innocent victims


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

DET59 said:


> lets say your spouse is cheating and someone you know finds out about it, would you want to know? would you want them to tell you?


So........did anyone tell you yet?? 

*Husband kills wife's lover; wife charged*

* POSTED: 6:45 p.m. EDT, March 30, 2007 *



*ARLINGTON, Texas (AP) -- Darrell Roberson came home from a card game late one night to find his wife rolling around with another man in a pickup truck in the driveway.
Caught in the act with her lover, Tracy Denise Roberson -- thinking quickly, if not clearly -- cried rape, authorities say. Her husband pulled a gun and killed the other man with a shot to the head.
On Thursday, a grand jury handed up a manslaughter indictment -- against the wife, not the husband.
The grand jury declined to charge the husband with murder, the charge on which he was arrested by police.
"If I found somebody with my wife or with my kids in my house, there's no telling what I might do," said Juan Muniz, 33, who was having lunch Friday with one of his two small children at a restaurant in the middle-class suburban Dallas neighborhood where the Robersons lived. "I probably would have done the same thing."
Tracy Roberson, 35, could get two to 20 years in prison in the slaying of Devin LaSalle, a 32-year-old UPS employee.
Assistant District Attorney Sean Colston declined to comment on specifics of the case or the grand jury proceedings but said Texas law allows a defendant to claim justification if he has "a reasonable belief that his actions are necessary, even though what they believe at the time turns out not to be true."
Mark Osler, a Baylor University law school professor and a former federal prosecutor, said the grand jurors evidently put themselves in the husband's place: "I can see one of them saying, 'I would have shot the guy, too. I was just protecting my wife.' "
The December night before the shooting, Tracy Roberson sent LaSalle a text message that read in part, "Hi friend, come see me please! I need to feel your warm embrace!" according to court papers. LaSalle apparently agreed.
Darrell Roberson, a 38-year-old employee of a real estate firm, discovered the two, his wife clad in a robe and underwear.
When Tracy Roberson cried that she was being raped, LaSalle tried to drive away and her husband drew the gun he happened to be carrying and fired several shots at the truck, authorities said.
Darrell Roberson's attorney did not immediately return a call for comment.
His wife also was charged with making a false report to a police officer -- for allegedly saying she was raped -- and could get up to six months behind bars on that offense. It was not immediately clear whether she had a lawyer.
She had not been arrested as of Friday afternoon.
*


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

why he didnt shoot her to is beyond me.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

People know when their spouse is fooling around. They just don't always let on.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> People know when their spouse is fooling around. They just don't always let on.


exactly.


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

so what your saying is you'd let them get away with it??????



NewEngland2007 said:


> People know when their spouse is fooling around. They just don't always let on.


USMCMP you should sell tickets to that event. would bring in lots of $$$$$


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

LTJMC said:


> so what your saying is you'd let them get away with it??????


A stay at home mom with kids may not be in the postion to protest her spouse's cheating. Everybody says, "I'd kill him/her, throw his/her ass out," but when you're actually faced with that situation, you may not be able to go through with it.


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

cant just sit back and let him/her get away with it.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

LTJMC said:


> cant just sit back and let him/her get away with it.


 Ever been in that situation with kids involved? easier said than done.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> There's always a way...just like escaping a batterer.....


It's not the same though - you can screw around and still be a perfectly good parent to your kids. You can't have domestic violence and maintain a good environment for kids.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> It's not the same though - you can screw around and still be a perfectly good parent to your kids. You can't have domestic violence and maintain a good environment for kids.


I agree with NE on this one. JUst because your wife or husband is a cheating piece of shit does not make them a bad parent.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I knew my wife was cheating for a month before she knew I knew. I used that time to my benefit.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

usmc its torture it is definitely worse than physical abuse. i would much rather suffer a beating than the mental abuse. the cuts and bruises go away but the mental scars stay with you forever


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

DET59 said:


> usmc its torture it is definitely worse than physical abuse. i would much rather suffer a beating than the mental abuse. the cuts and bruises go away but the mental scars stay with you forever


You got that right.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Added a poll for you for a more visual display :mrgreen:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Oh I'd have to know.
How else would I know how wide to dig the hole?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

NewEngland2007 said:


> A stay at home mom with kids may not be in the postion to protest her spouse's cheating. Everybody says, "I'd kill him/her, throw his/her ass out," but when you're actually faced with that situation, you may not be able to go through with it.


Call "Cheaters", and let them do the dirty work.


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

love to see a cheaters clip here...that ought to teach a few huh?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

now your talking


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

cheaters is just like jerry springer show


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think ultimately in the end, Cheaters get what they deserve... The past always catches up.


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

what goes around comes around


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Look in this day and age with all the diseases that can kill you, you are better off knowing. How much would it suck to get the HIV from a cheating spouse because you didn't "want to know".


----------



## LTJMC (Apr 2, 2007)

the cheater deserves to get every STD from the HO!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

You need to *M.Y.O.F.B.*


----------



## spdawg0734 (Nov 25, 2004)

In this day and age, the last thing we should be doing in a site like this is advocating violence against a spouse. For what ever the reason. I understand the fantasy that our bravado turns to when faced with the posibility of a cheating spouse. But if you guys have been on the job for period of time, you have seen or will see the reality and the tragedy that follows the violent choice. I have gone to to many scenes and had to deal with the stress of speaking to a spouse holding the life of the other in his hands to find any of this appealing. I have seen fellow PO's in the verge of loosing everything including their liberty becouse of this mentality. My Best advise for any of you and any lurkers is to walk away, accept the loss, put it behind you and move on. There are many more women and men out there , the spouse/girlfriend who wronged you is not worth the pain, loss of liberty or even life that a jealous rage will surely bring you. Should you know, yes, I guess I would like to know, unless I have done it too, which if I have I have no right to judge. One of the posters stated that he used the knowledge to his advantage, for a clean break I can assume and would recommend. Not trying to be righteous... I can throw no stones for I have a lot of glass on my house. But I want people who read these postings to put them in perspective to the reality vs the fantasy. And if anyone is going through this (and cops go through it) get a different opinion in the matter. No woman, no man is worth the loss of your liberty, employment, or life. 

Stay safe


----------

